
Introducing iommi - boxed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IwAlM9lVZc
======
ksaj
I love the pick logo, and of course all the references to Black Sabbath. And
the url. I hope that Tony doesn't have a trademark problem with it.

~~~
boxed
Thanks!

I hope so too. I get the feeling he's a chill dude though. And technically
it's a last name that many people have.

------
boxed
I was going to do this presentation at Django Day CPH, but due to Covid-19
that was postponed to September (we'll see if that happens), so I decided to
record this.

